# Gta V unbekannter Verbindungsfehler



## StompiOne (23. April 2015)

Heyho,

2 freunde haben bei GtaV folgendes problem: wenn sie gta v online spielen möchten werfen sie sich gegenseitig aus der lobby gibts da irgentwelche lösungen?

sie wohnen zusammen liegt das vllt das sie zu 2. über eine Internetleitung spielen wollen? ihr internetanbieter ist Unitymedia


----------



## Bellor (27. April 2015)

Das ist natürlich blöd, weil mit Spielen Geld verdienen (innerhalb des Spiels dort) dann nicht so gut funktioniert. Denn zusammen kann man seriös viel mehr verdienen (so meine Erfahrungen). Oft tritt das Problem auf, wenn man die Ports nicht freigegeben hat. Es kommt also drauf an wie die den Router eingestellt haben.


----------



## Bias90 (30. April 2015)

ports freigegeben ?


----------

